

GirlInYourShirt Partners with TapInko - Launches GirlsInYourShirt - keltecp11
http://www.centernetworks.com/girlinyourshirt-tapinko-for-branded-sorority-parties

======
nilio
This is really exciting stuff. She's got a business model that both smaller
startups and larger organizations can take advantage of... and it's scalable.
Big time!

------
ryanpetrich
Am I the only one who found her creepy?

~~~
nilio
WTF? Uh, you definitely are the creepy one if you think that... Weird.

